# iBook G4 Ram?



## DammitJanet

My g/f has an iBook G4 with 512MB of RAM. She wants to put as much ram as possible inside it. Now, I'm pretty sure these G4's only have one slot for ram, and the highest it will go is 1.5GB, right?

If so, where can I get the best deal on this memory?

Thanks!


----------



## William5700

http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APPLE/WebObjects/AppleStore.woa/wa/RSLID?mco=F567AC2&nclm=Memory
go to that link and select ur ibook g4


----------



## VegasACF

You are correct in most aspects. There are (to my knowledge) two different types of RAM that were used in iBook G4s. One is PC2700 DDR SDRAM, the other is PC2100 DDR SDRAM. Also, some models would only allow 1.25 GB max RAM, not the 1.5 you mention (some _do_ allow 1.5, though). This site may help you figure out exactly what will work in your GF's iBook.

There are a host of RAM manufacturers out there, so the best deal may be something quite cheap. But be warned, not all RAM is _good_ RAM. I've never had a problem buying middle-of-the-road priced RAM, but would shy away from the bottom of the barrel varieties.

This site gives you pricing from several sources. Just look for your exact model, so you know which to get.

If you buy from Apple you _will_ get fantastic quality in the product, and you will _know_ that it will work. But you will also pay a premium price for it. You can likely find the exact same RAM for a lower price from other sources. For some it's worth the extra expenditure to be 100% certain the RAM is Apple-approved.


----------



## DammitJanet

But it will only handle one stick at a time of whatever RAM I put in it right?


----------



## VegasACF

As far as I know, yes, you are correct.


----------



## DammitJanet

Thanks.


----------



## davidanders

I would recommend http://www.crucial.com (the last american company making ram)
Lifetime warranty, easy to use manufacturer/model/ram selector.
Only one stick out of hundreds was bad.
.


----------



## expensive_wino

Go to:

http://www.macsales.com

Follow the link to memory. It even has a configurator. Their stuff is every bit as good as Apple's minus the extra cost. Also, they're super helpful on the phone.

If you want to know how many slots are available for memory. Click on the little blue Apple icon in the upper left of your screen. Drag down to About This Mac. Click on More Info. And finally select Memory from the list on the left side of the screen.

This will give you the specs on the memory and how many slots are currently used.


----------



## macgirl811

I was reading your post because I have the same problem with the RAM. I was wondering how you made out and what you ended up buying for her G4 ibook? Thanks


----------

